# RIP ducklings



## Epicrates (Oct 10, 2007)

dont really know why im posting this but i felt very very bad for a little flock of very young ducklings earlier, there was about 4 or 5 of them and out of no where they decided to start scurrying across the M25 and went out straight in front of my car as i was in the lane to turn off, i tried to move as best i could but didnt want to have an accident, i lined my car up so they would be underneath the middle of the car and not the wheels, or so i thought, most of them were ok but one was under the wheel and the force of the car going by flipped the rest of them over and the car behind squashed them, i felt really bad for the poor little things.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my gosh hun :O
birds are so suicidal !!
hope you're ok 
and if it wasn't you it'd have been someone else who got the unfortunate luck of catching them on their mission

r.i.p. little ones 
xxx


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Not your fault... don't blame yourself... just one of those things thta can't be avoided...


----------



## Epicrates (Oct 10, 2007)

i know thier odds of crossing the M25 would be low(it was actually moving today) i just felt kind of bad for them.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor duckies!!! I hate things like that that are so unavoidable

RIP lil' duckies


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

_*aww baby duckie's... aww hun dnt feel bad its not ur fault, but it is sad... so hope u feel better tomorrow.. xx
R.I.P BABY DUCKIE'S XX
*_


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

its not ur fault, at least it was quick, alot better than the chickens that get stuck in cages for years c
x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I hate it when you see animals doing stupid things you know will kill them but you just can't do anything about it. At least it didn't cause an accident. Ducks & hedgehogs both seem to be totally suicidal about roads - I guess the ones that make it across don't learn because they think it was safe, and the ones that dont make it across are dead.. so they just keep repeating their mistakes!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Aww, poor little duckies, but at least you know there`s not much you could have done without causing an accident.

I find pheasants the worst. They always look like they actually wait for a car to come before crossing the road! The last one ran around 200 feet in a straight line down the middle of the road with me following. Then it dived into the hedge, waited for me to pass it then ran straight back under the wheels!:bash:


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

R.I.P little duckies there was nothing you could do 
Sorry you had to go thru tht neway it must suck!


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

R.I.P duckies there in a better place now, dont blame yourself it was fate


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww!
R.I.P. ducklings


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

RIP ducks.

But you did the right thing, if you'd had or caused an accident avoiding wildlife, according to the highway code and law, you are at fault.

I got some serious side ways action a few weeks back in the car avioding a mental hedgehog, it was lucky, less experienced drivers would have had to squash it.


----------



## wants-a-tort (Apr 25, 2007)

It just couldn't be avoided, you were not to blame. poor little things.


----------

